# McDonalds bass tourn. on Rayburn, any news, reports?



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Where to link, to find up-to-date tournament information on the Mc Donalds tourn. this weekend. Or, if anybody would like to post some reports, I'd like to read them. Lot of competition and big money to be won. Have several friends fishing it. Would be fun to see their names.


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

Here you Go http://www.kicks105.com/common/super_page_wide.php?id=9


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Loop'.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Me any BIL fished the tourney. Fished Sat. and Sun. Caugt 3 fish sat. All be4 7 am. One weighing 3.69 and missed the top 15 of the hr by 2 minutes. Saturday we caught 4 fish and only one keeper which was immediatly returned to the drink as he was about 1.5 lbs. Fished hard but the weather sure put a damper on the fishing. This was my first time fishing a tournament and first time at at Rayburn. Had a blast and will definatly do it again next year. Might even fish the Toledo Bend and Lake Fork tourneys. I have fished all my life and this was a totally new atmosphere.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

FS, I wish the weather would have been better, but I'm glad you had fun. Hugh tournament, huh? My neighbor finished 6th in one of the hourly weigh-ins. Wish you could have finished in the money. I always enjoy your comments and posts.


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

i also fished this tournament but no money fish. 7551 entries is alot of folks and alot of boats. the weather was nasty but if your gonna be dumb you gotta be tough. Also keep the guy that was around jackson hill marina that got his boat struck by lighting in your prayers. last i heard he was at LSU burn center in stable condition.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I know this gentlemans cousin and the report I got today is he is doing better and will be kept for observation for 3-4 more days. The good Lord was on his side though it knocked him out of the boat and he was unconcious. Luckily the fishing partner and help from another boat close by they were able to get to him quickly. Be safe out there .


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I heard about that guy that hit by the lightening. Just think it coud have been any of us. I definatly kept my rod down while working my lure.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Sorry*

I'm sorry I have to announce this, but, Bob Sealy said at the awards ceremony on Sunday, the man did not make it. Keep his family in your prayers.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Sad day indeed. Prayers sent.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

May God bless his family and help them especially at this time.


----------



## buckduster (Jul 26, 2005)

*leesvilledailyleader.com*/*...*/Toledo-angler-survives-*lightning*-*strike*


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

After the above post I searched and found this.. http://news.mywebpal.com/news_tool_...pnpID=974&NewsID=958068&CategoryID=20207&on=1

If you are going to post something like this make sure your facts are straight.

*Fisherman survives lightning strike*

04/20/09
*by Mike Lout *
Respond to this story
Email this story to a friend

Doctors at the Louisiana State University Medical Center at Shreveport are saying that a man who was fishing in the McDonald's Big Splash Bass Tournament on Saturday is lucky to be alive after being hit by lightning.

58 year old Dale Nash and a friend Tommy Young, both who live on the Louisiana side of Toledo Bend Reservoir, not far from Toledo Town were fishing on Saturday afternoon on the northeast side of Lake Sam Rayburn when lighting hit the boat they were sitting in.

The strike reportedly not only threw Nash out of the boat, but also ripped all of his clothes from his body. However, a friend who was fishing nearby, Eddie Gongre, also of Louisiana, jumped into the water and rescued Nash and took him to shore where he could be transferred to an ambulance. Young was also injured, but did not require medical treatment. However, Nash received 1st and 2nd degree burns to an estimated 15% of his body and is still undergoing treatment, but is reported to be recovering.
Witnesses said the lightning bolt was so strong that other anglers as far as 400 yards away experienced a shock or tingle. The strike burned the pedestal part of the seat and caused the control unit of a trolling motor to explode.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Whew. I still believe he and his family appreciate the good thoughts and prayers. 
Did they really announce that he didn't make it at the tournament?


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I knew my resource was accurate for this guy in the report. I thought maybe someone else was hit. Thankfully nobody was killed. Keep him in your prayers and be safe out there. No boat or money is worth losin your life over.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Very true. It is scary that it could have been any of us there on sat. I am VERY glad to hear that he is going to make it.


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

This is a Happy ending to something that could have been a very sad day.


----------

